# طلاب هندسة النفط جامعة السودان / دايرين لمة



## مهند اللقاني (11 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من طلاب و خريجي كلية النفط جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنلوجيا التواصل عبر هذا البوست لطرح صورة بهية لكليتنا و للافادة و الاستفدة من بعضنا


----------



## وضاحة (12 أغسطس 2008)

Eng,muhanad 
Iam Sudanees Eng
Iam Chemical Eng,,
Nice From U 2 Send This Litter To Ur Classmates


----------



## مهند اللقاني (13 أغسطس 2008)

thank u sister


----------



## small amona (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم: ارجو مساعدتي في البحث عن معلومات تتعلق بكلية هندسة النفط او ايجاد امثلة مشابهة...


----------



## مهند اللقاني (5 أغسطس 2009)

small amona قال:


> السلام عليكم: ارجو مساعدتي في البحث عن معلومات تتعلق بكلية هندسة النفط او ايجاد امثلة مشابهة...


 
كلية هندسة النفط من الكليات الفتية في جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنلوجيا و للتعرف عليها عن كثب الرجاء الدخول على موقع الجامعة


----------



## a.batty (2 نوفمبر 2009)

تمام يامهند فكرتك رائعة انا أحد خريجي هندسة النفط جامعة السودان ممكن نعمل بجد لمة تلم كل شباب نفط الحلوين ونرتقي بالمرة بهندستنا وكليتنا عالعموم انا شغال مهندس حفر جاهز للرد على اي استفسار

batty


----------



## lonlysyrian (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الشيخ اللقاني كيفك والله مشتاقين 
انا ابو سعيد النقشبندي
عامل شنو
طبعا جامعة السودان جمعتنا معاكم رفقة طيبة 
انا هسي بواصل ماجستير بالجامعة مع الدكتورة تقوى
وانا طوالي بالجامعة خلينا نشوفك


----------



## مهند اللقاني (20 يناير 2010)

lonlysyrian قال:


> الشيخ اللقاني كيفك والله مشتاقين
> انا ابو سعيد النقشبندي
> عامل شنو
> طبعا جامعة السودان جمعتنا معاكم رفقة طيبة
> ...



ازيك يا ابو سعيد كيف اخبارك ليك و حشة و الله
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهند اللقاني (20 يناير 2010)

a.batty قال:


> تمام يامهند فكرتك رائعة انا أحد خريجي هندسة النفط جامعة السودان ممكن نعمل بجد لمة تلم كل شباب نفط الحلوين ونرتقي بالمرة بهندستنا وكليتنا عالعموم انا شغال مهندس حفر جاهز للرد على اي استفسار
> 
> batty



تمام التمام يا هندسة


----------



## wad elgtena (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ان عايز انضم لهذة المجموعة مع العلم انا خريج لهذة الكلية الفتية.


----------



## مهند اللقاني (4 أبريل 2011)

wad elgtena قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ان عايز انضم لهذة المجموعة مع العلم انا خريج لهذة الكلية الفتية.



على الرحب و السعة يا باشمهندس


----------



## حامد نفط (13 أبريل 2011)

تحيه ليكم ياشباب والتحيه للفكره الجميله دي انا حامد ابراهيم ولسه بدرس في هزه الكليه العملاقه في اخر سنه


----------



## محمد حسن حامد (19 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم محمد حسن حامد خريج الدفعه 14 
حابي اتعرف عليكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wadabdo (12 أكتوبر 2012)

سلامات ي نفاطه انا لسه طالب ممكن انضم ليكم :84:


----------

